# Is anyone else here for personal use products only?



## Laurabolyard (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm just wondering who the health nuts are!!  I'm SO happy to be making my own products!!  I'm just getting started, but it's my goal to replace as much as I can with products I can make myself, chemical-free


----------



## Kittish (Jan 17, 2018)

I consider myself purely a hobbyist, and make stuff for my own use, as well as for friends and family. I wouldn't consider myself a health nut, but I have an allergy that sometimes challenging to cope with- I'm allergic to artificial fragrances. It can be tough to downright impossible to find household cleaning products and personal care products that don't have any added. Apparently, manufacturers seem to think that everyone wants their homes and themselves to reek of fake flowers all the time.

Um... no, you aren't making 'chemical-free' products. Remember, EVERYTHING is a chemical, including water.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 17, 2018)

Kittish said:


> Um... no, you aren't making 'chemical-free' products. Remember, EVERYTHING is a chemical, including water.



True that!! "Safer for me"!!

I want to make coconut oil dish soap, and I'm curious to see what the actual cost will be, per ounce. 

I'm wondering about shampoo,  I see discussions about shampoo bars, and may try that, but I'm wondering why liquid isn't used. Shed some light??


----------



## Kittish (Jan 17, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> True that!! "Safer for me"!!
> 
> I want to make coconut oil dish soap, and I'm curious to see what the actual cost will be, per ounce.
> 
> I'm wondering about shampoo,  I see discussions about shampoo bars, and may try that, but I'm wondering why liquid isn't used. Shed some light??



Safer, yes, I'll grant (long as the products are made correctly). I feel much the same way. 

I don't have any light to shed on shampoo, I use an alternate method to clean my hair. Maybe someone else will come along with something, though, because now I'm curious, too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 17, 2018)

There are many topics on the shampoo subject. Many can’t use bar or liquid soap. Too high of a PH. Can ruin your hair.  Ask me how I know.  

I started making things for personal use and friends and family.  Then ended up doing it as a business after a few years.


----------



## earlene (Jan 17, 2018)

Self use, family use, gifts for friends, hobbyist here.  I didn't start making soap simply because I want a safer product.  I started making it for the fun of it and continue for the same reason.  The fact that my skin is so much happier and needs less other products as a result is a plus that I was not even expecting.  Only in the winter do I need to use any kind of lotion or such now, and that was a happy surprise from changing to my homemade soap.

Why don't you see a lot of liquid soap used as shampoo?  Because it's about the alkaline nature of soap, whether it be liquid or bar soap.  Although I believe that Zany_in_CO does make and use a LS shampoo.  She posted about it in thread last month.  There are plenty of threads here about shampoo bars, and some like them, while others do not.  The only one I know who likes liquid soap shampoo that I've read myself is Zany, so maybe she will pop in and give you a more explicit answer.


----------



## Macv3 (Jan 17, 2018)

All of my family members have sensitive skin but a couple of us also have an intolerance to Aloe Vera, which a lot of products include. I have to check the ingredients of everything. With my scientific background, I decided making them myself would be easier. Our skin is a lot happier for it. I also give to family/friends but have no plans to make anything to sell.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 17, 2018)

In addition to myself, and my family, I want to share with others. I have a Facebook page dedicated to "clean Living". If I can't Make everything for everybody, (I can't, sadly). I want to at least share the info on chemicals to avoid. I've spent hundreds of hours researching everything health/cancer/disease related (since a cancer diagnosis), What's out there, that people are using daily, without regard, scares me!!


----------



## toxikon (Jan 17, 2018)

I made my own laundry soap just to try it out! It worked fine but the grating was such a pain that I haven't tried again. It was just grated 100% CO soap with 0%SF, mixed equally with borax.

Otherwise I just use my own bar soaps and liquid soaps instead of store-bought. I use my liquid soap as a body wash and it works great!


----------



## Cellador (Jan 17, 2018)

Kittish said:


> I don't have any light to shed on shampoo, I use an alternate method to clean my hair.



Kittish, out of curiosity, how do you clean your hair?

For several months, I was using a mixture of soapnuts, amla, & shikakai powders to clean my hair. It worked well for me (I have super oily hair), but it was so time consuming. I just couldn't keep up with it.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 17, 2018)

Cellador said:


> Kittish, out of curiosity, how do you clean your hair?
> 
> For several months, I was using a mixture of soapnuts, amla, & shikakai powders to clean my hair. It worked well for me (I have super oily hair), but it was so time consuming. I just couldn't keep up with it.



Mine is really simple, and doesn't take any longer than using regular shampoo. I use baking soda in water to clean my hair. Rinse that out and follow with a rinse of diluted apple cider vinegar, then rinse that out as well. Done, and my hair is clean, soft, and mostly tangle-free.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 17, 2018)

toxikon said:


> I made my own laundry soap just to try it out! It worked fine but the grating was such a pain that I haven't tried again. It was just grated 100% CO soap with 0%SF, mixed equally with borax.
> 
> Otherwise I just use my own bar soaps and liquid soaps instead of store-bought. I use my liquid soap as a body wash and it works great!



In the near future, I'll be wanting to know more :bunny:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh gosh, everything I make for personal use (lotsa stuff) is all natural, or "nearly natural", i.e., I use a preservative for lotions and creams. 

Earlene is correct. I love my all-natural hair & body soap and shampoos. I used a liquid shampoo today -- Flaxseed (85%) & Rosin (15%). What's funny about that is I made a dupe of Murphy's Oil Soap for cleaning wood floors, cabinets, etc and tried it on my hair and loved it! LOL Oodles of lather and my hair rinses clean, soft and shiny. The rosin boosts lather,  clarifies the liquid soap and also has preservative qualities. Scented with an EO blend of Lavender, Rosemary & Tea Tree or Cedarwood & Oakmoss. I also use Hog Wash (50/50 lard & PKO) and Baby Mild Liquid Castile, Dr. Bronner's Type, scented with either Peppermint EO or Lavender EO.

It's very satisfying to be able to make just about everything you want or need in the way of care and upkeep for the ole bod, for around the house, and for special requests -- like when my sister was going through radiation therapy after a lumpectomy and asked for an Aquaphor type ointment to protect her skin.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 18, 2018)

While I need to cut down on carbohydrates :silent:, I am probably somewhat of a health nut. Not crazy or obsess health nut, but try to consume things as natural as possible for me, my family, and the environment. I have 2 sons with autism, and avoid certain colorants in food, gmos, and some vaccines. 

Beauty products, I just make them for fun! I love a good challenge, and is one of the things I came up looking into research for preparedness.



Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh gosh, everything I make for personal use (lotsa stuff) is all natural, or "nearly natural", i.e., I use a preservative for lotions and creams.
> 
> Earlene is correct. I love my all-natural hair & body soap and shampoos. I used a liquid shampoo today -- Flaxseed (85%) & Rosin (15%). What's funny about that is I made a dupe of Murphy's Oil Soap for cleaning wood floors, cabinets, etc and tried it on my hair and loved it! LOL Oodles of lather and my hair rinses clean, soft and shiny. The rosin boosts lather, clarifies the liquid soap and also has preservative qualities. Scented with an EO blend of Lavender, Rosemary & Tea Tree or Cedarwood & Oakmoss. I also use Hog Wash (50/50 lard & PKO) and Baby Mild Liquid Castile, Dr. Bronner's Type, scented with either Peppermint EO or Lavender EO.
> 
> It's very satisfying to be able to make just about everything you want or need in the way of care and upkeep for the ole bod, for around the house, and for special requests -- like when my sister was going through radiation therapy after a lumpectomy and asked for an Aquaphor type ointment to protect her skin.


 
My grandmother was the daughter of American native Indians, and we had a soap growing up that was kind of blue with some stripes to wash the clothing by hand, and that is the only thing she used on her hair! She had beautiful long thick gray hair, and would sit at the edge of the bed, and braid it.

I wish you could share your aquaphor dupe? Is it possible? Is great for burns and scars.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 18, 2018)

You may want to look at a book called "Better Basics for the Home". The author was exposed to a natural gas leak and developed a lot of sensitivities, and so worked to rid her home of artificial ingredients and to be as natural as possible. She has recipes for all sorts of home care products.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 18, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Oh gosh, everything I make for personal use (lotsa stuff) is all natural, or "nearly natural", i.e., I use a preservative for lotions and creams.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very satisfying to be able to make just about everything you want or need in the way of care and upkeep for the ole bod, for around the house, and for special requests -- like when my sister was going through radiation therapy after a lumpectomy and asked for an Aquaphor type ointment to protect her skin.



Oh yes, I'll be wanting to pick your brain!!



SunRiseArts said:


> Beauty products, I just make them for fun! I love a good challenge, and is one of the things I came up looking into research for preparedness.
> 
> I LOVE a challenge also, that's a BIG part of it for me to, and the learning process!s.



That's a BIG part of it for me too!!  I also love the learning process!



dixiedragon said:


> You may want to look at a book called "Better Basics for the Home". The author was exposed to a natural gas leak and developed a lot of sensitivities, and so worked to rid her home of artificial ingredients and to be as natural as possible. She has recipes for all sorts of home care products.



That sound RIGHT up my alley!!  Thanx!


----------



## moongazer68 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I’m new to the forum. I’ve been “lurking” for a couple weeks. I’m new to soaping and making diy personal products. To answer Laurabolyard, I’m another “healthnut” looking to get away from harmful chemicals. I look forward to learning and sharing


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 22, 2018)

moongazer68 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m new to the forum. I’ve been “lurking” for a couple weeks. I’m new to soaping and making diy personal products. To answer Laurabolyard, I’m another “healthnut” looking to get away from harmful chemicals. I look forward to learning and sharing



Yay!!  We can learn together!  All I've done is soap (only 6 batches) body butter(1) and essential oil roll ons (a few). I'm wanting to know more about Zanys shampoo soon, bath salts and bombs, and I want to try lip balm and dish detergent!!  I'm so excited to have finally taken the plunge, after having wanted to try all of this for quite some time now!  Welcome!!:bunny:


----------



## cassia (Jan 22, 2018)

Me. I think that would be what my first priority is, personal use. Here to learn, observe and take notes.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 22, 2018)

I guess I could be considered a health nut. I started making soap because handmade soap was recommended by our pediatrician for my youngest son's eczema. That was over 10 years ago and I've been making it for family/friends ever since.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 22, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> I guess I could be considered a health nut. I started making soap because handmade soap was recommended by our pediatrician for my youngest son's eczema. That was over 10 years ago and I've been making it for family/friends ever since.



My newborn niece has eczema, what do you recommend?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 22, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> My newborn niece has eczema, what do you recommend?


If I remember correctly, it was a high OO recipe and I used I used castor oil, coconut oil, olive oil and palm oil.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 25, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> If I remember correctly, it was a high OO recipe and I used I used castor oil, coconut oil, olive oil and palm oil.



What do you consider high?  Thanx, in advance!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 25, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> What do you consider high? Thanx, in advance!


 
Try a bastille recipe, you do not have to make them with milk if you are new to soaping.

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...-soap/baby-soap-buttermilk-bastille-baby-bar/

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/gentle-oatmeal-chamomile-soap-tutorial/


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 26, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> My newborn niece has eczema, what do you recommend?



You might want to do a little more research because babies skin is different to adult skin and the pH of soap does not agree with their skin.  Babies should be washed using water or small amounts of baby wash (yes the chemical kind!) Check with the baby’s doctor.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 26, 2018)

For a newborn, use oil in the bath water rather than soap. Even for babies with no skin issues. Add a sprinkle of salt to help the oil mix a bit


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 26, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> My newborn niece has eczema, what do you recommend?


According to my friend, Nancy the nurse, her mother, a neo-natal nurse in the 1920's ff, said they cleaned newborns with lard! Imagine that. When you think about it, it makes sense. No matter what soap you use, it will be cleansing/drying. I remember using Johnson & Johnson baby oil (mineral oil) on my babies when they were small. Good stuff. 

If t'were me, I'd make lard soap, unscented, at 5% superfat. I have no stats to prove this but I believe lard soap is better for our skin over all others. I make 50/50 PKO/lard liquid soap for us and for all our babies... we've had 5 in the past 5 years... 1 great grandbaby, 1 grand niece, 3 grand nephews.


----------



## earlene (Jan 26, 2018)

Here is an article which addresses the differences of infants skin and may help to understand why so many people have moved away from using the sames soaps we use as adults:

https://www.medscape.org/viewarticle/743532

Notice an infant's skin has not yet developed the acid mantle that adult skin has to help us adjust pH so quickly.  For infants, soap with a pH of 7 or lower is recommended.  Lye soaps are simply not going to fill that bill.  At what age can one graduate to even the mildest of lye soaps?  The article does not address that question, but I think it's a reasonable one to ask.  The only answer I found when doing a brief search was as they start to approach puberty.  Well, I think that's too long for a child to use baby soap, myself, but another source suggested that when you do switch from baby soap to use the mildest soaps you can find.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 26, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> What do you consider high?  Thanx, in advance!


My high OO soaps are at least 50%, I use 72% for that particular recipe.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 26, 2018)

Ok, so I think I will leave baby soap alone and go to work on my pit paste!!  A new adventure!!  I want to try to recreate what I've been using for the past year. It's just glycerin, Soda, corn starch (I'll sub arrowroot) and detox essential oils.  I've NO idea the proportions!

These are the ingredients. I just love this stuff!!


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 27, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> Ok, so I think I will leave baby soap alone and go to work on my pit paste!! A new adventure!! I want to try to recreate what I've been using for the past year. It's just glycerin, Soda, corn starch (I'll sub arrowroot) and detox essential oils. I've NO idea the proportions!
> 
> These are the ingredients. I just love this stuff!!


 
Just in case you haven't seen it already, you should check out the following thread. It's a wonderful treasure-trove chalk-full of handmade deodorant/pit paste info and recipes and ratios:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=60682

For what its worth, from the info in the above thread^^, I learned how to make my own pit paste out of just 2 ingredients: powdered magnesium hydroxide and babassu oil. It's truly amazing stuff!


IrishLass


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 27, 2018)

IrishLass said:


> Just in case you haven't seen it already, you should check out the following thread. It's a wonderful treasure-trove chalk-full of handmade deodorant/pit paste info and recipes and ratios:
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=60682
> 
> ...



Wow!  EXTRA thanx, that will be good reading material today! I tried the copycat with equal parts soda and starch as a starting point. Not bad, need to get closer


----------



## Misschief (Jan 27, 2018)

I started soap making about three years ago. I'd made soap before but couldn't really find a lot of good information. Once I found SMF, my soaping knowledge and skills took off. I make soap predominantly for myself, family, and friends but I'm doing it to, ultimately, start selling. I'm constantly researching techniques and recipes and monitoring my creations. Now that I have a few bars that are over two years old, I'm seeing how well (or not) they age and how they behave and it's making me even more excited.

I also make some creams and lotions but only for myself and my daughter. I've been making those for over 15 years now and love them.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jan 28, 2018)

I would like to try lotion, once I learn about preservatives.  I like the body butter that I tried, but I'm ready for something lighter. For my lye hands!!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 25, 2019)

I have to admit I do not consider my self a health nut... I use "shampoo bars" I make that are surfactant based to take good care of my hair. BTW, if you use baking soda to clean your hair you may as well use soap, since ph is very similar between the two. Anyone with long hair that is not getting regular haircuts are risking damage to the point of having to cut their hair. 

I have severe eczema and I can definitely say handmade soap versus store bought or m&p make no difference for me. Just the water with washing my hands many times during the day irritate my hands. Fragranced or unfragranced makes no difference. Some oils such as Flaxseed oil, Evening Primrose and probably a few others, do make a difference. I always become fascinated when customers state they are allergic to fragrance. That bring up the question in my mind of which constituent in the fragrance are you allergic to? Fragrances are not just one ingredient. 

With having to take care of parents (one right now), I use commercial strength sanitizes, since an infection in my hands would not be good. I do wear gloves that are also made from chemicals....


----------

